# anyone else squat and dead in the same workout?



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Just started the PHUL 4 day upper/lower split, for the first time im squatting, deadlifting and leg pressing in the same workout...ive reduced my poundages until i get used to it.... but fvck me its hard work! Anyone else do something similar? im not looking to peak my lifts atm, just a steady increase along with the accompanying muscle... inb4 suckitupopyoufaggot


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, I currently do Upper/Lower twice a week and I Squat heavy in one session with light DL and vice versa. I don't do leg presses though


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, always.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

billly9 said:


> Yes, I currently do Upper/Lower twice a week and I Squat heavy in one session with light DL and vice versa. I don't do leg presses though


And how do you find it mate? Tbh im gassed after the squats and just about grind through the deads...but then my cv fitness isnt the best. Just as an adjunct what do you train for powerlifting, bodybuilding, general strength...?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yes, always.


Do you do much assistance stuff along with that mate or just the programmed lifts plus or minus volume?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

No. I do squats twice a week. No deads.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I do, but not with a lot of volume. I squat 4x4 followed by deadlifting 3x4 once per week. The rest of that workout is higher rep work for upper body.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Stiffed leg deadlift on back day. Romanian on leg day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have done in the past and will be doing squats/deads in same day as of this week


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i deadlift 3x a week now ... need to improve big time.. best lift is 180kg triples for 3 sets :-(


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Il Include SLDL on leg day haven't includ d deads in a while tbh, but i will be including them again.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I used to when I was doing Starting Strength, but it was killing me.

Much happier doing it on different days as if I put EVERYTHING into one, then the other lift will suffer.

But that's just me - I have low stamina and can burn up most of my energy on a few big compounds leaving me weak as a kitten for the rest of the workout.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheers for the replies fellas, it seems most of you keep the volume low and then throw in either assistance or light upper body stuff....im gonna plow on with this, even if i can get close to my previous pb's it should have some carryover right? If/when i switch back to seperate squat-deadlift days....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big ape said:


> i deadlift 3x a week now ... need to improve big time.. best lift is 180kg triples for 3 sets :-(


will stall now you deadlift more mate


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> will stall now you deadlift more mate


why?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big ape said:


> why?


Most taxing movement on the CNS , if you followed an eastern bloc routine with light - heavy days then its fine


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Every 4 weeks I do a week of 3 days doing full body workouts 5x5 with squats, bench and deadlift included in each workout. Gives my body, and certainly my CNS, quite a shock!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Occasionally


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Of course. Either deads or romanian with squat.

The split is Legs/Pull, Push/Calves


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Do you do much assistance stuff along with that mate or just the programmed lifts plus or minus volume?


very miniimal assistance work, too lazy.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

ausmaz said:


> And how do you find it mate? Tbh im gassed after the squats and just about grind through the deads...but then my cv fitness isnt the best. Just as an adjunct what do you train for powerlifting, bodybuilding, general strength...?


It's tough but a rewarding workout. I don't do a massive amount of volume, my sets and reps look something along the lines of: Main lift: 4 x 5 @ 80%+ depending on where I am with my periodization and secondary lift: 3 x 6 60-75%. This coupled with one or 2 assistance lifts and I'm done.

Give yourself adequate rest in between sets if you're going heavy - 3-5mins.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did, but ive stopped dead lifting


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Used to when I did full body workouts not anymore though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

And I don't think I could,did deads tonight and I'm [email protected]


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lower body day for me always involves a squat variation and a deadlift variation, although I only very rarely do back squats and regular deadlifts in the same session - more often it's something like back squats (oly style) with RDL's or SLDL's and a couple of other exercises or front or barbell hack squats with regular deads and other exercises.

It's taxing but you do develop the fitness to recover better over time.


----------



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

I do, squats first then deads, it can be a killer. Il go slightly lighter on squats some weeks to try and get a bigger deadlifts, not always required but i'v been at the stage a few times when I'm that's done in from squats that just 1 rep on deads is all il get. No isolation movements either, just as heavy compounds as I can


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I always do both

I find squats are a great way to warm up for deads

I usually do low volume though

5 sets squats

1-2sets deadlifts and that's it


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Never tried but thinking about it now.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I used to squat, deadlift and bench everytime I went to the gym...hard work but a real mass and strength builder!


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Im doing the 5x5 and building strength at the moment and this routine has both, it doesn't seem to use all my energy and i always do them first.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

squat 3 times a week and deadlift twice in the week


----------

